# Mails als Spam gekennzeichnet



## hahni (20. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gehäuft kommt es in letzter Zeit vor, dass folgender Spambericht ein Grund für die Kennzeichnung von Spam ist:

--
   Content analysis details:   (5.4 points, 5.0 required)

   pts rule name              description
  ---- ----------------------
  --------------------------------------------------
   3.4 FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.
   0.0 HTML_MESSAGE           BODY: HTML included in message
   2.4 DNS_FROM_OPENWHOIS     RBL: Envelope sender listed in
  bl.open-whois.org.
  -0.4 AWL                    AWL: From: address is in the auto white-list

  The original message was not completely plain text, and may be unsafe to open with some email clients; in particular, it may contain a virus, or confirm that your address can receive spam.  If you wish to view it, it may be safer to save it to a file and open it with an editor.
  --

Die Meldung "The date is grossly in the future." kommt auch bei Servern vor, die beide mit ISPConfig arbeiten und quasi bei uns im RZ "benachbart" sind.

Es läuft ein NTP-Server drauf und ich konnte keine größeren Abweichungen feststellen. Wonach könnte ich noch schauen, damit die Kunden sich deswegen nicht mehr beschweren?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Laubie (20. Apr. 2010)

Das ist ein "Bug" im Spam-Assassin.

Such hier einfach mal nach sa-update. Da findeste noch 5 Threads zu dem Thema 

Oder du führst sa-update auf der Konsole aus, dann klappt es auch wieder.

Passendes für ISP2: http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-fix-the-spamassassin-bug-with-the-fh_date_past_20xx-rule/

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## dexcom (20. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von hahni:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gehäuft kommt es in letzter Zeit vor, dass folgender Spambericht ein Grund für die Kennzeichnung von Spam ist:
> 
> ...


Du hast noch das Spamassasin Jahr 2010 Problem...

Durchsuche das Forum nach folgender Schlüsselwörter "FH_DATE_PAST_20XX"

oder...

Mir hat z. B. folgender Link geholfen Klick -> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3680

cu

dexcom


----------



## hahni (20. Apr. 2010)

Hallo ihr zwei,

vielen Dank für eure extrem schnellen Antworten. Ich werde mir das einmal ansehen (die Threads) und hoffe, dann wieder zufriedenere Kunden zu haben 

Viele Grüße einstweilen

Hahni


----------



## hahni (20. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Updates durchgeführt und warte mal auf das Kundenfeedback. Komischerweise hatte ich eigentlich nie dieses Problem, obwohl mein Mail-Konto ebenfalls auf dem besagten Server liegt. Gibt es da Gründe, warum einige Benutzer stärker betroffen waren als andere oder ist das nur ein Zufall?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Burge (20. Apr. 2010)

naja dieses 
3.4 FH_DATE_PAST_20XX      The date is grossly in the future.

macht ebend 3.4 punkte aus und je nach dem wie deine Schwelle eingestellt ist und was in den Mails sonst noch war ist es ebend trotzdem Ham geblieben oder ebend spam auf grund der 3.4 mehr.


----------



## hahni (20. Apr. 2010)

Das kann gut sein. Denn mit HTML-Mails oder zumindest falsch formatierten HTML-Mails bin ich weniger konfrontiert als meine Kunden


----------

